# Betta news.



## MelL92 (Feb 5, 2014)

I guess I'll post about my betta adventures here ^-^

Here's what is new:

I found a 10 gallon aquarium, it needs to be repaired but beside that it's in great shape.

I went to look at the betta selection at the pet store and found some Halfmoon, so beautiful!!! 
I could not resist getting one... a beautiful orange with blue detail on him. I would of waited later but they were not sure they would get anymore halfmoons.
He's in a holder aquarium for the time being. He's going to be in the ten gallon with some guppies that I will buy next week. 
I was going to divide the tank but could not find a divider. 

Ghost is doing well, he has been working on a bubble nest.

Spec is still trying to figure out why I added stuff to his tank.

I was thinking of calling the new one Harvest, he is orange, orange like a harvest moon...

oh well that's whats new


----------



## MelL92 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Saturday news*

Hi whoever reads this.

Spec as been feeling down today, he's been slow, moody and hiding...
I just did a full water change in case it was the water... now I'm waiting to see how he will be. I'm going to see if he eats tonight.

Ghost is a little more social, but is still working on his bubble nest which is getting big.
He's also getting blackish coloring on his fins. 

Harvest is full of surprise, he has a blue sheen on his body and fins. He's doing great today, no damage came from the transport from the pet shop to here.

I can't get a pic of spec... Hope he gets better... :-(


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful bettas! Love Harvest's coloring!


----------



## MelL92 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you!
It was hard to choose there were other halfmoons.
But he was so unique looking ^-^


----------



## MelL92 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Monday Blues*

Hello again

Spec is doing a bit better, he's still slow when he swims and prefers to relax in his pot. Hope I won't loose him.

Ghost is still working on his huge bubble nest, is that normal??? He's been at it since Thursday... 
He's swimming around more but not far from it.

Harvest is great. A bit of complication with the 10 gallon tank that's being restored... But hopefully this week I'll be able to start it up and get to put him in there. Might wait for next week to get the guppies...

Oh well, Hope you are all having a great day! ^-^


----------



## MelL92 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Tuesday downer*

Spec has died ..... I tried to make him comfortable yesterday, I bought him a leaf hammock so he would not have to always swim up... I think that during the night he died and just floated down...

I'm going to miss him. He was the betta that made me addicted to them again.

There will never be another like him.
May he swim in peace.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

both of them are beautiful


----------



## MelL92 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Saturday*

So I've finally got the 10 gallon working but not exactly well there's one spot where its not perfectly siliconed and for now it's a 5 ish gallon.
I've put Harvest in it so he can explore his tank, he's seems to like it. 
We are going to had more silicone on the outside of the aquarium hoping it's going to work so I can have a 10 g.

Ghost seems to be done with his bubble nest. 

Hope you are all having a awesome day! ^-^


----------

